# Something up with CHAT



## polishmeat (Mar 20, 2012)

FYI - something's up with CHAT, won't fully load room


----------



## DanMcG (Mar 20, 2012)

I seen that too. Guess it's not just me


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 20, 2012)

lol Dan, assumed it was just you?


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 20, 2012)

Reported to Huddler and they are checking to see what the problem is


----------



## polishmeat (Mar 20, 2012)

I see it's working now.  Sorry to have to bring the site down Jer 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Went into chat and Huddler support was in there, told him to follow up with the original contact.  that was a quick response, good to see.


----------

